# Problème chargement de pages : Facebook / Twitter



## MaTTP (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je fais face à un étrange et récent problème de connexion aux sites qui intègrent des modules Facebook / Twitter.

Lors de chaque accès à ces sites, le chargement de la page bloque aux étapes : 

- "Connexion à connect.facebook.net..."

et / ou

- "Connexion à platform.twitter.com..."

Rien ne passe pendant 1 à 2 minutes, puis la page finit par se charger. Si le délai est plus long le navigateur abandonne en m'informant que le délai de connexion est dépassé. L'ironie du truc c'est que je n'ai de compte sur aucun des deux réseaux.

J'ai installé la mise à jour 17 de Firefox hier, pensant que ça pouvait être le soucis j'ai rebasculé sur Safari mais le soucis persiste, il a donc sa source ailleurs.

J'ai bien pensé à bloquer ces accès par Adblock afin de rendre la navigation plus fluide mais j'aimerais autant réglé la cause du problème.

Si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur.
Merci par avance.


----------



## supermikko (21 Novembre 2012)

C'est drôle, exactement le même problème dans les mêmes circonstances...
A ce tirer les cheveux.
La seule raison que je vois à mon niveau est un bug des serveurs liés à ces sites, Facebook, Yahoo et autres... bizarre bizarre....


----------



## MaTTP (21 Novembre 2012)

C'est un peu rassurant de voir que je suis pas isolé...

Je ne pense pas que le problème viennent de leurs services, ils sont indépendants, la probabilités qu'ils rencontrent un soucis en même temps est très faible.

J'ai aussi détecté que la même chose se passe avec Hotmail. La connexion butte sur chaque phase d'authentification, pour finalement expirée.

Depuis quand cela tarrives ? Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## supermikko (21 Novembre 2012)

Ca a commencé hier soir, pas loin de la mise à jour de Firefox, mais pas de réel problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui 14h, à partir de là c'est la misère...
Je suis chez Neuf.
Je passe de Firefox à Safari et j'ai le même problème, par moment, très rarement, ca fonctionne une fois, mais le bug réapparait des que j'actualise. Depuis 1h rien de rien.
Je pense vraiment qu'il y a soit un bug de module, soit un bug direct chez les hébergeurs...
Ca parait gros mais je ne vois pas d'autres raisons...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------

Je crois avoir trouvé, Neuf à du mettre à jour un module ds la Box, est je viens de mapercevoir qu'ils ont activé le Filtrage, je l'ai désactivé et plus de problème !
A voir...


----------



## MaTTP (21 Novembre 2012)

Le filtrage a toujours été activé chez moi. Pas d'amélioration après l'avoir désactivé.


----------



## supermikko (21 Novembre 2012)

Bon FAUSSE JOIE ! 
Le truc dingue, j'ai deux comptes facedeplouk, 1 pro et 1 perso, avec le pro pas de problème, avec le perso ca bug. Et ca toute la journée, c'est ce qu'il me fait dire qu'il y a un soucis avec les hébergeurs...


----------



## MaTTP (22 Novembre 2012)

Le problème est aujourd'hui résolu aussi soudainement qu'il s'était  présenté sans que j'ai la moindre idée de ce qu'il a pu se passer. 

Reste à croiser les doigts...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

Problème revenu.

Si d'autres sont dans le même cas c'est bien le FAI qui est en cause : http://forum.sfr.fr/c352-2-informat...s-a-divers-sites-securises-depuis-sfr-box.htm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

En attendant, une solution consiste à changer les DNS par ceux de Google : 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4
 Y'a un peu de mieux...


----------

